# AWFS Woodworking Show 2015 Las Vegas Who's Going?



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

I sure would like to go to this. July 22-25

http://awfsfair.org/


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 20, 2015)

I'd love to go, could probably even find cheap airfare and have friends to stay with but I'm committed to boy scout camp for that week with my oldest boy and I don't want to miss that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 20, 2015)

my buddy Antonio is going. look for a guy who looks like he deadlifts trucks as a warm up.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 20, 2015)

I would love to go, also, but will probably not go this year. Attended a trade show in Northern California last year and it was great. I'm sure the Las Vegas event will be much bigger. Chuck


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Apr 23, 2015)

Let's see... I could stay with the FIL or BIL.....as they live in Vegas/Henderson, but that'll be the week step Daughter #2 has her second foot Surgery.....


----------

